# Java-Programm vom USB-Stick ohne Runtime-Installation



## vbtricks (26. Feb 2008)

Salut,

ist es möglich, auf einem PC von einem USB-Stick ein Java-Programm zu starten, ohne die Runtime auf diesem installiert zu haben? Also, dass die Runtime nicht erst installiert werden muss, sondern mit ins Programm integriert ist.

Laut einem Gerücht ist das möglich, einen Beweis konnte ich noch nicht finden.


Danke im Voraus,

Stefan


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

klar geth das, ist dann halt plattformabhängig. Es sei denn du schmeißt die JRE für wirklich jede Plattform mit auf den Stick  .


----------



## vbtricks (26. Feb 2008)

Salut,

hast du da auch einen Link dazu?


Stefan


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Nö, aber einfach das JRE-Installverzeichnis kopieren und dann n kleines Skript schreiben, welches java bzw. javaw aus der JRE zum Starten deines Programms verwendet.


----------



## vbtricks (26. Feb 2008)

Salut,

ok, dann werde ich das mal probieren und berichten.


Danke,

Stefan


----------



## Saxony (26. Feb 2008)

Yep mit diesem Workaround kann man auch verschiedene JRE Versionen auf einem System parallel betreiben.

bye Saxony


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Kann ich auch ohne diesen "Workaround" ???:L


----------



## Saxony (26. Feb 2008)

Aha und wie sagst du dann Anwendung A sie soll die javaw.exe von JRE 1.5 und Anwendung B soll javaw.exe von JRE 1.6 nehmen?

bye Saxony


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Schreib ich dann beim Ausführen direkt in die Kommandozeile. Aber deshalb für jedes Programm eine eigene JRE-Installation durch die Gegend zu kopieren find ich recht umständlich  .


----------



## Saxony (26. Feb 2008)

Ja bleibt aber nicht aus, wenn auf einem System die eigene Anwendung (1.6) und eine Anwendung von nem Drittanbieter unbedingt in einer 1.5 Umgebung laufen muss. 

bye Saxony


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Ich glaub wir reden grad ein bisschen aneinander vorbei. Auf was beziehst du denn den "Workaround"?


----------



## Saxony (26. Feb 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] und dann n kleines Skript schreiben, welches java bzw. javaw aus der JRE zum Starten deines Programms verwendet.



Darauf!


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Alles klar, dann passts doch


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Feb 2008)

Eine Version für ein Programm auf CD findest du hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=150411#150411
Die Variante kann so auch problemlos für einen USB-Stick angepasst werden.


----------



## HolgerB (26. Feb 2008)

Hi,

geht das auch mit Eclipse?  Also JRE starten und Eclipse.exe ?

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2008)

Der Pfad zur JRE kann in die eclipse.ini eingetragen werden. Eclipse selbst ist sowieso portable


----------



## HolgerB (26. Feb 2008)

Danke für den Tip. 

Grüße
Holger


----------



## HolgerB (26. Feb 2008)

Hm,

Ordner mit Namen "JRE" im Eclipse Ordner erstellen, bin und lib Ordner reinkopieren vom JRE-Installationsordner.  JRE vom PC deinstallieren.
Eclipse findet dann selbstständig die JRE.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## vbtricks (20. Jun 2008)

Salut,

unter Windows habe ich das inzwischen so zum Laufen gebracht, unter Linux leider noch nicht. Ich habe mir die selbstextrahierende Datei von java.com heruntergeladen, entpackt und dann die java im bin-Verzeichnis mittels:
./java -jar anwendung.jar
starten wollen. Dann erhalte ich aber die Fehlermeldung, dass eine libjli.so nicht gefunden wird. Diese ist im lib-Verzeichnis, aber scheinbar scheint dieses von java nicht gefunden zu werden. Kann ich den lib-Pfad irgendwie bekannt machen?

*Edit* Mir wurde im Ubuntu-Forum geholfen. Man muss in das Verzeichnis der Jar-Datei wechseln und von dort aus
/pfad/zu/java -jar meineapp.jar


Danke im Voraus,

Stefan


----------

